
1st Results from the Search for Extraterrestrial Laser Activity from Other Stars - vremigrant
https://paperhive.org/documents/DGKOWdJAhr3G
======
Phithagoras
Arxiv here
[https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1704/1704.02535.pdf](https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1704/1704.02535.pdf)

